# Intel Pentium Dual Core and conroe beating AMD



## Georgy_Can (Jun 22, 2006)

Yes that's True that Intel Pentium D overclocked can easily beat AMD 's Fastest Processor's.

That's amzing even overclocked Intel Pentium D 805 beats AMD FX60 AND X2 4800+ Real Bad.

I was amazed when i saw on tomshardware.com that a $130 processor(pentuim d) from Intel can beat the fastest processor's from AMD so badly.

"After beating fastest AMD now Intel the Pentium D 805 is king of processors Its the fastest processor for desktop PC" said Tomshardware Team.

Its amazing how happy will those people will be who bought this mid end but actually killer processor.

Tomshardware.com overcloked this beast to jaw dropping 4.1 GHz and ran all these beanchmarks to see the actual power this thing have under its hood.They were also able to overclock Pentium D to 4.3 GHz and were able to boot into windows xp but whenever they ran any kind of test it crashed so they used 4.1 GHz.

Thus this shows the overclocking potential of Intels processor isn't bad.

Here is the link for the beanchmarks :-

*www.tomshardware.com/2006/05/10/dual_41_ghz_cores/
_________________

And about Conroe most of u know that conroe processors are beating AMD's fastest Processors.

If don't then read on...

The next-gen processors from Intel are going to be avialable soon.They are really powerfull and some of them have even 4mb L2 cache!!!!.

For more info go to this link:-

*www.tomshardware.com/2006/06/05/first_benchmarks_conroe_vs_fx-62/

Intel core 2 Duo E6700(not the fastest next-gen proc. from intel, or say mid-high end processor,the fastest will be E6800 {not very sure}) beats the amd's fastest Processor AMD FX 62 2.80GHz running on DDR 2 933 MHz SLI and even OVERCLOCKED AMD FX 62 3.0GHz running on DDR2 1016 MHz SLI.

Intel core 2 Duo E6700 2.66Ghz @ DDR2 667 Mhz------------Beats----------  Overclocked AMD FX 62 3.0GHz @ DDR2 1016 MHz SLI.

So this shows intel is really serious about its performance and reputation in both gaming and multitasking.Its not easy for AMD to beat the experienced players.....

What u guys say:


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 22, 2006)

a similar thread already exists. plz search b4 posting


----------



## Georgy_Can (Jun 22, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> a similar thread already exists. plz search b4 posting



Can u please tell me where is that similar thread.I Would like to read it.Its preety interesting topic.


----------



## nik_for_you (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice info man... I am intel fan from long time and this is great ... can you tell me price of inter pentium d 805 in indian market ?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 22, 2006)

You can't compare apples to oranges. Why test a stock FX 60 against an overclocked 805? Either overclock both processors or don't overclock any of them.


----------



## nik_for_you (Jun 22, 2006)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> You can't compare apples to oranges. Why test a stock FX 60 against an overclocked 805? Either overclock both processors or don't overclock any of them.



agreed !!! nice point dude


----------



## turbasu (Jun 22, 2006)

nik_for_you said:
			
		

> Nice info man... I am intel fan from long time and this is great ... can you tell me price of inter pentium d 805 in indian market ?



Below 6.5K


----------



## nik_for_you (Jun 22, 2006)

wow its cheap .. and this is nice processor i think in this price !!


----------



## JGuru (Jun 22, 2006)

Intel is the best any day. But in terms of costs AMD processors are a little cheaper.
So it's value for money - AMD.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 22, 2006)

not sure...i "was" an intel fan...even i own an intel cpu but went on for amd wen it overtook....are intels beating amd's best cpu...i mean x2 n all....if it does i may revert back to intel

cheers


----------



## Georgy_Can (Jun 22, 2006)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> You can't compare apples to oranges. Why test a stock FX 60 against an overclocked 805? Either overclock both processors or don't overclock any of them.



u are right but when AMD 64 processors came, everyone compared AMD 64 bit processors to intel 32 bit P4's??Its a big difference!!


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 22, 2006)

But at that time Intel didn't have 64 bit proccy's, so AMD 64 had to be compared against the best that Intel had to offer at that time.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 22, 2006)

Intel all the way...


----------



## Georgy_Can (Jun 22, 2006)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> But at that time Intel didn't have 64 bit proccy's, so AMD 64 had to be compared against the best that Intel had to offer at that time.



If u check the CONROE E6700 becnhmarks agianst the AMD FX62.The AMD Processor is overcloked so why do they overclock the AMD?

Intel Pentuim D isn't in High end PC lineup they overclocked it to show its potential agianst the high end processors.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 22, 2006)

I agree with you that even the FX 62 shouldn't be OC'd against Conroe, but i'm not the one running these benchmarks so don't ask me why it's done like that.
Anyways it dosen't take a genius to figure out that Conroe is far better than the best AMD has to offer.


----------



## Georgy_Can (Jun 22, 2006)

I Think the reason for overclocking is to show how a mid end product can compete with the next-gen product by simple overclocking.It would be very interesting If a overclocked 6800 Ultra can beat a 7800Gtx.Intel Processor did the same thing.

Hey i like thIS quote: 

"For die-hard AMD fans this(PENTIUM D 805 PERFORMANCE) will mean a change of sides, and possibly politics. But hey, why not, if the results are worthwhile?" 

And i want to add something; 


Before AMD came in (i mean acc. to performance) everyone loved Intel but after AMD showed some really good processor's a lot of people changed to AMD because it was better, now Intel's processor is better so why don't change to intel?? 
We need better hardware no one cares who make it..this is what people said most of times when AMD released a better processor.Now those People will change to Intel and say the same thing agian and agian and agian.....


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 23, 2006)

Georgy_Can said:
			
		

> I Think the reason for overclocking is to show how a mid end product can compete with the next-gen product by simple overclocking.It would be very interesting If a overclocked 6800 Ultra can beat a 7800Gtx.Intel Processor did the same thing.
> 
> Hey i like thIS quote:
> 
> ...



well im im one of em...i have intel n i liked it a lot...changed it to amd....now i think i ve 2 reconsider....now wat if even amd is overclocked n same test is taken again...

cheers


----------



## hermit (Jun 23, 2006)

LEts wait for offical release . if its really worth then INTEL would have released it in market to beat AMD .

i think its just a way to attract INTEL products nothing else .

lets wait for AMD to accept there Defeat .
(DONT DREAM )


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 23, 2006)

Georgy_Can said:
			
		

> Can u please tell me where is that similar thread.I Would like to read it.Its preety interesting topic.




*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25078&highlight=conroe


----------



## ashfame (Jun 23, 2006)

turbasu said:
			
		

> pentium d 805 @ Below 6.5K


u can get it @ 5.5k


----------



## Georgy_Can (Jun 23, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25078&highlight=conroe



Thanks for the link but this link just gives info about conroe but i can't find the Pentuim D thing.So its not a old thread i added conroe just to tell people about the new lineup processors form intel.


----------



## Georgy_Can (Jun 23, 2006)

hermit said:
			
		

> LEts wait for offical release . if its really worth then INTEL would have released it in market to beat AMD .
> 
> i think its just a way to attract INTEL products nothing else .
> 
> ...



Hey hermit its coming in july!!

These benchmarks are not provided by intel.It was done before everyone and I want to remind everyone that this processor isn't the fastest from Intel.This one is E6700 and the fastest pc from Intel is E6800.

And yes intel E6800 benchmarks already made 2-3 NEW WORLD RECORDS!!!!!

Check this link:-

*www.nordichardware.com/news,4039.html 

And these benchmarks are also not provided by intel.


----------



## chesss (Jun 23, 2006)

btw ppl doesn't pentium D consumes huge amt of power?


----------



## alienspiesu (Jun 25, 2006)

AMD used a meeting with the press and analysts to provide some long-term information about its product strategy. Part of the roadmap is an answer to Intel's flagship processor Core 2 Extreme: AMD will launch a new platform with two sockets for two dual-core processors, handing gamers four physical cores.

*www.tgdaily.com/2006/06/01/am...core_platform/

*dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=2642


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 25, 2006)

well this war is never gonna end.....

cheers


----------



## hermit (Jun 25, 2006)

@Georgy_Can , Chaa AMD should  pull its socks soon .

GOOD LUCK AMD .


----------



## Georgy_Can (Jun 26, 2006)

speedyguy said:
			
		

> well this war is never gonna end.....
> 
> cheers



Never I love Intel, But i know AMD will come back HARD.
But this war is good for us.They will make better stuff at low price!!!!


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 27, 2006)

agree george....its us who benifit from it....but theres a loss aswell....we wont settle wit one thing...as soon as we get a rig....there will b further more advances just for sake of competition.....n as d they progress, more demanding applications will b introduced...

cheers


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 29, 2006)

keep dreaming .. abt what .. people come out of ur amd dreams .. CONROE ROCKS ..  i have known this since march ..  just check out this forum ..these guys even have kentsfield ..intel's first quad fore processors..  one of the best in the world if not the best forum..  and then comment abt conroe and  amd .. 

*www.xtremesystems.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=59

as far as i am concerned i dont think intel will let amd go ahead in performance once again .. they already made this mistake with netburst based pentium 4 .. but with conroe as well as  quad core kentsfield .. they are all set to rock ..  i personally happy with seeing intel again leading the processor race...


----------



## irradiated_chicken (Jul 6, 2006)

AMD is awesome...intel isint innovating anymore.....theyre catching up!


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah .. they keep this battle up , and we may be able to get ourselves a FX60 atleast .. hope so ...


----------



## maverickrohan (Jul 8, 2006)

abbey dude .... that 130$ is not the price of the processor ... it is the amount u have to spend on overclocking that processor ...


----------



## Georgy_Can (Jul 8, 2006)

maverickrohan said:
			
		

> abbey dude .... that 130$ is not the price of the processor ... it is the amount u have to spend on overclocking that processor ...



NO....It is the price of Intel Pentuim D processor.I know it will be preety expensive to overclock that Processor.


----------



## plsoft (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't think we shud consider overclocking when we talk bout processor speed, most ppl use their computers without actually overclocking them. Only few overclock their pc. So speed shud be determined in terms of its normal use.


----------



## martian (Jul 8, 2006)

Intel beating AMD?? What Crap! Friends, are you in this world or not? Intel this, Intel that... I've heard a lot of people boast about Intel~ Wanna know my personal experience? INTEL SUCKS!

Intel thought of digging it's Grave when AMD came out with it's Athlon 64 line... Intel started digging it's Grave when AMD came out with it's Athlon X2 Dual Core... I bet Intel would've dugged it's grave when AMD comes out with it's QUAD Core (It's happening already)!

AMD rocks!



			
				Georgy_Can said:
			
		

> Yes that's True that Intel Pentium D overclocked can easily beat AMD 's Fastest Processor's.
> 
> That's amzing even overclocked Intel Pentium D 805 beats AMD FX60 AND X2 4800+ Real Bad.


Friend, Intel beat AMD's FX60 and X2 4800+ only because they were not overclocked~ Wanna play with one overclocked X2 4800+??


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 8, 2006)

alrite lets play....i dun think bench markers r fools to o/c just intel...they must hv kept somthing in mind....check some more stuffs dude n stay updated

cheers


----------



## martian (Jul 8, 2006)

Well well, still the over-clocked Intel's X6800 Core 2 Extreme came only close to 5046 Mhz... Don't you know there's already a not-over-clocked AMD X2 5000+ and FX-62 out there in the market??



			
				Georgy_Can said:
			
		

> I Think the reason for overclocking is to show how a mid end product can compete with the next-gen product by simple overclocking.


 I agree with you on that @ Georgy_Can. But I think we should also consider the situations that had to be created for this Intel processor to be over-clocked to that extent so that it won't burn! You must consider the temperature issues... I stress this because these were the test machine specifications: 

Intel Core 2 Extreme X6800 @ 5040MHz (11x458MHz, 1.73v)
Mousepot LN2 cooling -125°C (Coldbugg at -128°C)
ASUS P5W HD Deluxe (i975X)
Corsair XMS2-PC8000UL 458MHz 4-3-2-1 1:1 (2.8v)
OCZ 600W

WAKE UP Friends!



			
				speedyguy said:
			
		

> alrite lets play....i dun think bench markers r fools to o/c just intel...they must hv kept somthing in mind....check some more stuffs dude n stay updated
> 
> cheers


 Well, I don't think these bench-marks and system confiurations were used on an AMD!


----------



## Georgy_Can (Jul 9, 2006)

@Martin

I think u are confused.
In case of Conroe vs. FX-62 
*www.tomshardware.com/2006/06/05/first_benchmarks_conroe_vs_fx-62/

Conroe processor ids not overclocked instead AMD FX-62 is overclocked.

But in case of Pentuim D,Yes it is overcloked because its not a high end processor.It is compared to FX60 and X2 4800 at stock core clock coz those are the top processor's from AMD.So they don't need to overclock the processor to compare it to a mid-end intel cpu.

And yes man,These tests were done by Tomshardware.com geeks and their website is considered the best in hardware tech sites.

About X6800 I am not sure if its overclocked or what?Can u give me the link so that i can check what the hell this is all about.

Hey I am not sure where U checked the Hardware review of Intel X6800
But this is the official hardware test between intel X6800 @ stock vs. AMD fx-62.
check this link:
*anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=2771


----------



## martian (Jul 9, 2006)

Test hardware specs I got it from this link @ Georgy_Can: *www.nordichardware.com/news,4051.html


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 9, 2006)

CONROE ROCKS ..  

we will soon know .. or else check this forum and then comment .. these guys even have got kentsfield .. intel's first duad core processor benchmarks..

*www.xtremesystems.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=59


----------



## maverickrohan (Jul 10, 2006)

Georgy_Can said:
			
		

> NO....It is the price of Intel Pentuim D processor.I know it will be preety expensive to overclock that Processor.





Arrey yaar ... at first even i thot that the PentiumD costs 130$ but then i realized that the topic is misleading ... 130$ is the cost of overclocking it ... u cant get a PEntium D for 130$


----------



## plsoft (Jul 10, 2006)

Georgy_Can is right, the price is real low. Check here to quench yur eyes *www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/productlist.asp?curpage=2&ctg=1


----------



## maverickrohan (Jul 10, 2006)

holy crap ... its true ... i din know Intel started selling thier proccys so cheap to ward off competition from AMD ... the tables have turned ... but lets wait, AMD aint just gonna sit there n let Intel take the crown away from them, I bet they have something up their sleeve ...


----------



## Georgy_Can (Jul 11, 2006)

and maybe Intel also has a secret weapon (offcourse proc.) that they bring to market after AMD releases there fastest Proc..

Who knows???


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 13, 2006)

what a great time this coming year or two wil be ..  we can get damn good processors  for a low price due to intense competition ..


----------



## TejasR (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks dud


----------



## Georgy_Can (Jul 15, 2006)

Check this out guys,

Intel is agian the king of CPU industry after 3-4 years of time peroid.Finally they are back...

*www.gamespot.com/features/6153900/index.html

Every geek is in love with Intel Core processors...

Game is Over..

Intel is back...FX and X2 are things of past...

Check this also:

*anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=2795

Intel, We make the Game....

Check this also guys...there lot more stuff

*www.tgdaily.com/2006/07/14/amd_says_intel_conroe_power_claims_skewed/


----------



## akshayt (Jul 15, 2006)

You can hardly overclock a graphic card that much, very few cards can be overclocked too much and none can be overclocked to the extent of a 6800ultra beating a 7800GTX.

You will need to invest more money in the card. PERIOD


----------



## martian (Jul 17, 2006)

My my! I really hate to have a hand on on one of those fire-extinguishers!


----------

